# Наше творчество > Проза >  Что есть любовь? Сказка от Архимага

## Архимаг

ЧТО ЕСТЬ ЛЮБОВЬ 

Древняя восточная сказка 
(написанная на самом деле Архимагом)

  Жили-были в древние незапамятные времена в одном ауле богатый бай и бедный селянин. 
  У бая было много овец и коз, стада которых пасли пастухи, и много каменных комнат, где хранились разные дорогие вещи, и был большой гарем из красавиц. 
  А ещё бай был завистливым – не хотел, чтобы кто-то оказался богаче или счастливее его, и боялся грабителей. 
  У бедного селянина была только хата, сложенная из глины вперемешку с хворостом, и небольшой участок поля, где росли, а иногда засыхали без воды разные злаки. 
  Вот и в это лето, несколько дней было очень жарко, и бедняк стал опасаться, что и так скудный урожай может погибнуть без воды, купить же воду у бая не было денег. 
  Наконец, на горизонте появилась небольшое облако. Оно висело неподвижно целый день, не приближаясь к селу. К вечеру бедняк решил дойти до ближайшей возвышенности, оканчивающейся крутыми скалами, и по малоизвестной тропинке подняться наверх и посмотреть в ту сторону. По одному ему известным признакам он решил бы – ждать дождя или надо как-то изворачиваться и искать воду для полива, может быть попытаться у кого-то занять денег и купить воду у бая. Но его знакомые соседи были такие же бедняки, и много ли они могли отдолжить… 
  Бедняк взял с собой мотыгу, на всякий случай, чтобы легче было взбираться на скалы. Он не заметил, что за ним ревниво выглянул бай. Впрочем, бай знал, что бедняк умеет предсказывать погоду, но только если взберётся повыше на скалу, и не особо удивился. 
  Бедняк долго шел, дорога до скал занимали примерно три часа. Он добрался до своей цели только к самому заходу солнца. Наконец, поднявшись по тропинке на изломанную скалу, он вгляделся в горизонт и решил, что дождь всё-таки пойдёт в ближайшие дни. Он утомлённо присел на край скалы – ведь путь был всё-таки не близкий, и тут заметил, что на самом краю скалы, наполовину уже на обрыве, между двумя камней угнездился росток розы. Встал было бедняк, чтобы идти домой, да что-то его удержало. Уж очень жалко ему стало цветок : выше угрожающе навис подмытый водой камень, и от первого же ветра он упал бы и раздавил растение. Бедняк взял мотыгу и сбросил плохо лежащий камень. Спускаясь вниз, он вдруг заметил, что в углублении двух камней осталось от прошлых дождей примерно с литр воды. Он остановился, почесал в затылке… Возвращаться опять наверх не очень хотелось, он уже пять минут спускался вниз, но и роза без воды была уже вялая. Эх, подумал он, а ведь может и завять, пока через несколько дней пойдет дождь. Бедняк взял небольшой ковшик, который на всякий случай всегда был у него с собой и зачерпнул воды. Кряхтя, поднялся он вновь на скалу до розы, и вылил воду около растения. Минут через пять он заметил, как сразу стали расправляться маленькие зелёные листочки. Удовлетворённо улыбнувшись. Он со спокойной совестью стал спускаться и пошел домой. 
  Бая тоже несколько тяготило отсутствие дождей. Нет, вода у него была, но за воду в жарких местах надо платить, а бай был к тому же и жадный. Вот он заметил, что бедняк пошел к скалам – значит, высматривать погоду, и стал ждать. Бедняк возвратился много позже, чем ждал бай : он выглянул уже третий раз, когда бедняк подходил к дому. 
  - Ну, как там с дождем ? – окликнул его бай. 
  - Не бойся, скоро будет, - успокоил его бедняк. 
  Бай заметил, что мотыга бедняка вся в земле. 
  - Эй, ты что, клад зарыл ? – спросил он. 
  - Дурак, - ответил бедняк и ушел в хату. 
  - Ну, погоди, придешь что-нибудь попросить, - злобно зашипел бай. Грязная мотыга не давала ему спокойно заснуть. 
  Через день действительно пошел дождь, да внезапно такой сильный, что со скал понеслись потоки. 
  “Эх, снесёт поток розу…” - стал переживать бедняк. И как только дождь кончился, взял снова мотыгу, а также мешочек с хорошей землей (“ведь одни скалы кругом – как там цветку расти ?”), и пошел вновь к скалам. Он не заметил, как бай выглянул и долго смотрел ему вслед. “Ещё один мешочек, - думал между тем бай. – Ну точно, где-то нашёл драгоценные камни и пошёл их зарывать… А может нашёл чей-то клад, до мало взял с собой, так как не было куда класть, и вот теперь снова пошёл – уже с мешочком…” 
  Пришел бедняк к скале, поднялся на вершину, разровнял землю вокруг розы, присыпал хорошую из мешочка, посидел, вдыхая приятный запах цветка, полюбовался на дело рук своих, и, уже уверенный, что теперь растение не смоет в овраг, пошел назад. 
  Бай допрашивал слугу, посланного вслед за бедняком. 
  - Да ничего там нет, - уверял слуга. – Бедняк просто подсыпал землю к какой-то розе, а потом сидел и любовался на неё. 
  Но бай не поверил. Он велел тайком снарядить трех слуг, они вместе все пошли на это же место, и целую ночь искали клад. Но клад не нашли. Однако бай был предусмотрительный. Он боялся, что бедняк может так хитро замаскировать клад, что бай его не найдет. Поэтому бай велел не выбрасывать розу, а только отложить ее в сторону. И когда поиски ни к чему не привели, он приказал слугам закопать розу обратно и разровнять землю так, как будто никого и не было. “Ну, ничего, следующий раз я сам за тобой прослежу”, - решил бай. 
  Но такой случай долго не представлялся. Бедняк преспокойно занимался своим участком, готовился снять урожай, и не помышлял идти к скалам. Бай уже начал сердиться, терпение его начало лопаться, и тут слуга доложил ему : 
  - Хозяин, сосед снова вышел к скалам ! 
  А бедняк просто соскучился по своей розе. “Как там она поживает ? – размышлял он. – Не сжевала ли ее какая-нибудь коза?” Думал-думал, да и решил снова пойти посмотреть, как там роза поживает. 
  Взял с собой мотыгу, ещё немного земли в мешочке, и пошёл в скалы. 
  Дошёл он до нужного места – и обрадовался : похорошела роза, выросла, самый-самый расцвет ! 
  Сел бедняк рядом на скалу и стал смотреть на розу. 
  А за скалой сидел бай. Сидел час, сидел два, сидел-сидел да и не выдержал. Выскочил он прямо на бедняка. Тот аж подпрыгнул от неожиданности. Бай повалил бедняка на землю, закричал слугам : 
  - А ну-ка, держите его, да вяжите ! А вы разройте тут всё, и пока клад не найдёте, можете не возвращаться ! 
  - Какой клад ! – завопил бедняк. – Ты что, белены объелся ? 
  - Ищите, ищите ! – кричал между тем бай. 
  Однако слуги совсем из сил выбились, и розу поломали, и всю землю в овраг сбросили, камни вывернули – остался голый склон скалы с очень прочной породой, но никакого клада и в помине не было. 
  Тут бай совсем разозлился и повернулся к бедняку. 
  - А ну-ка, рассказывай, что ты здесь спрятал! Или нашёл? 
  - Ничего я здесь не спрятал! И ничего не нашел! Я просто увидел красивый цветок и сидел любовался! 
  - Врёшь! – закричал бай. – А мешочки кто носил? А мотыга почему вся в земле была? 
  - Мотыга в земле была, потому что я сбросил валун, который нависал над розой и мог упасть и ее раздавить. А в мешочке была хорошая земля – можешь заглянуть туда, часть земли там и осталась! 
  Бай заглянул в мешочек, там и правда была земля. 
  - Ты что, дурак? – удивился бай. – Ни за что не поверю, что ты ходил сюда из-за розы! 
  - Почему? – удивился бедняк. 
  - Потому, что если бы тебе она понравилась, ты сорвал бы её и принёс домой!! 
  - Но тогда через три дня она бы завяла, то есть погибла! 
  - Ну и что? – фыркнул бай. – Нашлась бы другая! 
  - Это не любовь! – закричал бедняк. – Если ты говоришь ну и что! 
  Бай оскорбился и пошли они разбираться с знаменитому мудрецу Соломону. 
  Бай сказал : 
  - Если мне нравится собака, я покупаю щенка и она сторожит мои стада. Мне понравилось заморское животное – лев, я купил его и посадил в клетке. Мне понравилась женщина, я купил ее и посадил в гарем! Какой дурак стал бы бегать невесть куда неизвестно зачем! 
  Мудрец сказал : 
  - Ты любишь… 
  - Вот видишь! – закричал бай. 
  - Не перебивай! – рассердился мудрец. – Ты любишь себя! Ты купил собаку, отняв щенка у матери – тебе наплевать, что эта собака переживает. Ты купил льва и посадил его в таком климате, что он скоро сдохнет – тебе на него наплевать. Ты купил женщину, и даже не спросил, а хочет ли она быть в твоем гареме! Ты любишь только себя, и называется это – себялюбие! Любовь же – это когда человек думает о другом и мечтает другого сделать счастливым! Так что ты, бай, не любишь никого, кроме себя, а вот бедняк – он эту розу-то и любил!

----------

ксюшкин (21.04.2016), Славина (20.04.2016)

----------

